
Ravi: Lua with Static Typing and LLVM/libgccjit JIT - vmorgulis
https://github.com/dibyendumajumdar/ravi
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10404720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10404720)

